
Growing evidence that the universe is connected by giant structures - laurex
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/zmj7pw/theres-growing-evidence-that-the-universe-is-connected-by-giant-structures
======
ncmncm
The argument against Plasma Universe was always that if heat and gravitation
sufficed to model observations, Occam's Razor says the plasma could be taken
to "not do anything" coherent. But aligned axes was a key prediction of PU.

PU had its own suggestions for galaxy rotation curves that didn't need dark
matter or modified gravity.

What do these new observations offer to plasma astrophysics?

